# حتى لاتغرق بنا المصاعد



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ASME Code A17.1-2007/CSA B44-07


----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.parknlot.com/assets/Info/042311ELV.pdf


----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Filtered Images (ParkUSA - Design for Water)


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً ياأستاذ عبد العاطي
أسعد الله صباحك​


----------



## aati badri (23 ديسمبر 2012)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> شكراً ياأستاذ عبد العاطي
> أسعد الله صباحك​



اسعد الله كل اوقاتك في الدارين
وليك وحشة


----------



## mohamed mech (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وفرت عليا كنت بغلب نفسى وأضع لبئر المصعد طلمبة غاطسة زى اللى فى غرف الطلمبات
الله يبارك لك​


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> وفرت عليا كنت بغلب نفسى وأضع لبئر المصعد طلمبة غاطسة زى اللى فى غرف الطلمبات
> الله يبارك لك​



ليتنا نستطيع رد جمايلك علينا
سلامي


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## عمران احمد (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## aati badri (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا صديقي عمران


----------



## aati badri (11 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> ASME Code A17.1-2007/CSA B44-07


كنت قد ادرجت هنا اسم المواصفة
المهتمة بسلامة المصاعد والمدارج الكهربائية
ولكني الحمد لله قد عثرت عليها
وادرجها هنا للراغبين
https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/asme.a17.1.2007.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 فبراير 2014)

وهنا
https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/asme.a17.1b.2009.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 فبراير 2014)

وهنا هاندبووك لها ولتوأمها CSA B44
PDF][h=3]*ASME A17*.1/*CSA B44* Handbook - Techstreet[/h]


----------



## nofal (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

